# Clinton Report



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Took my Nephew out yesterday to a spot on the Clinton. We got into some decent smallies and a good size Gill using F5 silver raps. Water was kind of low and had good color to it. - Bryon


----------



## wapiti777 (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks for the report, hope your nephew gets hooked and fishes on for a long time.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

wapiti777 said:


> thanks for the report, hope your nephew gets hooked and fishes on for a long time.


Thank you for saying thanks. I tell you it would make people want to more more reports if people took the time to say thanks rather than just read and move on. I know it would me - Bryon


----------



## DogDoc (Jan 18, 2002)

Thanks for the report Bryon. Keep em coming, especially if you see any stray Kings in the river.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

DogDoc said:


> Thanks for the report Bryon. Keep em coming, especially if you see any stray Kings in the river.


In all my seasons of fishing the Clinton I've yet to see a Salmon of any kind in it.


----------



## SomeYahoo (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the report DE. My dad just got a bug up his rear to start river fishing (again) and I'm sure I'll get him over this way before the year's up. I'll be looking for your reports (and probably shooting you a PM) when we get it scheduled!


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

SomeYahoo said:


> Thanks for the report DE. My dad just got a bug up his rear to start river fishing (again) and I'm sure I'll get him over this way before the year's up. I'll be looking for your reports (and probably shooting you a PM) when we get it scheduled!


Awesome, I'm still waiting for a river trip with you so keep me posted - Bryon


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Bryon how was water quality did you see any float foam or smell any sewage smells?


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

stinger63 said:


> Bryon how was water quality did you see any float foam or smell any sewage smells?


No I didn't. Water looked good and the hair algae was gone. Aside from it being low there was really no problems.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

DogDoc said:


> Thanks for the report Bryon. Keep em coming, especially if you see any stray Kings in the river.



You really want to see a post on here about 1 king to millions of people? You might want to use the P.M. feature for that one. I haven't seen kings in that river in 4 years.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

stelmon said:


> You really want to see a post on here about 1 king to millions of people? You might want to use the P.M. feature for that one. I haven't seen kings in that river in 4 years.


I wouldn't do that anyways but the fact remains I've yet to see a salmon in that river from the time I've started fishing it. Maybe I'm not in the right stretches or maybe they're not there but I've not found one.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

DE82 said:


> I wouldn't do that anyways but the fact remains I've yet to see a salmon in that river from the time I've started fishing it. Maybe I'm not in the right stretches or maybe they're not there but I've not found one.


You haven't seen any. Just how long have you been fishing that river?


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

ESOX said:


> You haven't seen any. Just how long have you been fishing that river?


8 Years


----------

